# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The Warning (non-lucid - 12/03/08)

## Clairity

*The Warning (non-lucid - 12/03/08)* 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...607#post959607


I am in a backyard with some friends. I'm a young boy around 9 years old and I live here in a group home for troubled boys. My friends and I are standing and looking at a fence at the corner of the house. 



I see the adult male who supervises us coming over to see what we're up to. I ask him in the sincerest voice I can muster if we can add a bar to the fence so that we can climb it to reach the tree on the other side and be able to drop into the yard next door. I say that it will be great for safety.

A couple of teenage boys laugh at me and say it's a stupid idea.. but another young boy agrees with me as I explain that if a dog was coming you could climb to safety!

To my surprise the man says that he will do it! He also smiles and says that he's thinking of putting a small statue in the corner of the yard.. something like the Statue of Liberty. The young boy who agreed with me cries out in excitement and the man laughs and says, "The Statue of Liberty it is!"

The scene changes and it is now the middle of the night and I am no longer the young boy but am simply an observer of what's taking place.

The young boy runs into the darkened bedroom of one of the teenage boys who had laughed at him. He stops at his bed shaking him stating that there is someone in the house trying to get him! The older boy barely acknowledges him and tells him to stop being stupid, that he was probably dreaming and to go back to bed.

The boy tries once again to convince him that he is in danger but the teen is now angry and tells him to go back to bed and rolls over.. turning his back on the frightened boy.

The scene changes once again and it is now the next day. It is light out and men are scouring the woods looking for a lost boy.. believed to have been kidnapped in the night.

A man cries out, "Over here!" and all run to a thick grove of trees and underbrush.



They push aside the leaves and brush and find a body twisted.. eyes looking upwards.

It is the teenage boy.

The dream ends...

.

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

i don't know what to say... what a surprise ending. wow.

----------


## Clairity

Bucketheadjamz, thanks for reading my dreams!  ::content:: 

.

----------


## MistowBubbows

... Um... Well... Oh shoot, i've got nothin...  Strangest thing i've ever read...

----------


## Clairity

> ... Um... Well... Oh shoot, i've got nothin... Strangest thing i've ever read...



LOL!! Yep it freaked me out when I woke up and recalled it!! Thanks for reading!!  ::D: 

.

----------


## Windowlicker

When did this dream happen?

----------


## Clairity

> When did this dream happen?



On 12/03/08 .. the day I recorded it here on DVs.

.

----------

